# STRAIGHT GAME C.C. SAN DIEGO PICNIC



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:0 



:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:   


















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC .NC SAN DIEGO ,AND INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE..


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 7 2009, 08:36 PM~14407612
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC .NC SAN DIEGO ,AND INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE..
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## porterhouse (Jul 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: CHECK THIS OUT FOR ALL U NO DRIVING FUCKER THIS MEAN A DAY OF HANGIN & DRIVIN AND JUMPING THIS MEANS BEING OUT YOUR CARS!!!!!!


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14413188
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin: CHECK THIS OUT FOR ALL U NO DRIVING FUCKER THIS MEAN  A  DAY  OF  HANGIN &  DRIVIN AND JUMPING  THIS MEANS BEING OUT YOUR CARS!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Jul 8 2009, 11:50 AM~14413188
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin: CHECK THIS OUT FOR ALL U NO DRIVING FUCKER THIS MEAN  A  DAY  OF  HANGIN &  DRIVIN AND JUMPING  THIS MEANS BEING OUT YOUR CARS!!!!!!
> *


this makes sense without making sense


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 8 2009, 04:43 PM~14416049
> *this makes sense without making sense
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hey porter whats up homey


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

TMFT


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

TTT for Straight Game!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 12 2009, 11:58 PM~14454064
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP MAYBE WE CAN MEET UP IN S.D FOR THIS PICNIC I WENT LAST YEAR IT OF THE CHAINS :thumbsup:


----------



## Munchin247 (Aug 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sup to all the straight game homies


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*SEE YOU THERE THIS SUNDAY *:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

see you guys there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

THE LADIES WILL BE THERE...TTT FOR STRAIGHT GAME


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

straightgame baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Aug 5 2009, 03:14 PM~14685432
> *
> *


I heard its gonna be on and crackin


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 5 2009, 04:14 PM~14686544
> *I heard its gonna be on and crackin
> *


:0


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 13 2009, 10:27 AM~14457136
> *WHATS UP MAYBE WE CAN MEET UP IN S.D FOR THIS PICNIC I WENT LAST YEAR IT OF THE CHAINS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

HERE I FOUND THIS ON LOWRIDER GENERALS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491606


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 5 2009, 07:03 PM~14687679
> *HERE I FOUND THIS ON LOWRIDER GENERALS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491606
> *


YOU BEST BELIEVE I'M BRINGING MY "A" GAME FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 PM~14688019
> *YOU BEST BELIEVE I'M BRINGING MY "A" GAME FOR THE STRAIGHT GAME PICNIC
> *


All shit, the regal was do'n the dam thang last night :0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 6 2009, 11:05 PM~14699645
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

2 more days guys thanks for the support


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

is someone filming the picnic


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

ill stop by to take some pics...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highlife_63_@Aug 5 2009, 12:03 PM~14683632
> *SEE YOU THERE THIS SUNDAY :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Aug 7 2009, 02:34 PM~14705289
> *is someone filming the picnic
> *


still not back homie


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by porterhouse_@Jul 8 2009, 12:50 PM~14413188
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin: CHECK THIS OUT FOR ALL U NO DRIVING FUCKER THIS MEAN  A  DAY  OF  HANGIN &  DRIVIN AND JUMPING  THIS MEANS BEING OUT YOUR CARS!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd: :yessad:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 16 2009, 02:07 PM~14494704
> *sup to all the straight game homies
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

ITS GAME DAY!!!!! EVERYBODY BRING YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS AND COME ENJOY YOURSELVES..HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Aug 5 2009, 02:31 PM~14685059
> *THE LADIES WILL BE THERE...TTT FOR STRAIGHT GAME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE TO UNIQUE LADIES C.C FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR ALL THE WOMEN OUT THERE..I HOPE TO SEE MORE LADIES OUT HERE SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jul 16 2009, 02:07 PM~14494704
> *sup to all the straight game homies
> *


WHAT UP MIKE? ARE YOU ROLLIN DOWN HERE TODAY?


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

coming from LA what is the direction


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Aug 9 2009, 01:42 AM~14715621
> *coming from LA what is the direction
> *


5 south exit j street in chula vista and make a right...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

early this morning...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

i wish i didnt have to work!!! :angry:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

NICE PIC'S!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Staight Game picnic was CRACKIN!!!! Will definitely be at yalls next one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

props 2 Straight game, it was a BIG success, had lots of FuN wiT tha FAm :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

IT S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!I HEAR SOME BIG NAMES ARE ON THE WAY DOWN RIGHT NOW... :0


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14720561
> *IT S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!I HEAR SOME BIG NAMES ARE ON THE WAY DOWN RIGHT NOW... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14720561
> *IT S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!I HEAR SOME BIG NAMES ARE ON THE WAY DOWN RIGHT NOW... :0
> *


post the hop pics from today


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

straight game fam props to u guys


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Aug 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14720561
> *IT S GOING DOWN TONIGHT!!I HEAR SOME BIG NAMES ARE ON THE WAY DOWN RIGHT NOW... :0
> *


were at????


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Aug 9 2009, 07:50 PM~14720766
> *post the hop pics from today
> *


man az put it down today..props..


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Aug 9 2009, 08:06 PM~14720399
> *Staight Game picnic was CRACKIN!!!! Will definitely be at yalls next one  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




thanks for coming out everybody it was crackin that it was man :biggrin: hope to see everybody and some next year!!!!!

much props to all the hoppers that came threw az la and all the riders from SD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

STRAIGHT GAME CAR CLUB SECOND YEAR PICNIC AND HOP 2009


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 9 2009, 10:37 PM~14721979
> *man az put it down today..props..
> *


 :yes: :yes: THEY SURE DID


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

FERN ANY PICS OF THE HOPS ???


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US TODAY... :thumbsup: 
SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT PARTICIPATED IN THE HOPP...THANKS FOR COMMING EVERYONE


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Aug 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14722141
> *FERN ANY PICS OF THE HOPS ???
> *


in a few... :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 9 2009, 10:58 PM~14722153
> *in a few... :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

FERN MAKE SURE YOU PUT THOSE LADDER SHOT ON HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

lozanos six duece looking good...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

single street..


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

az... :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

orale!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 9 2009, 11:01 PM~14722468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

the big dogs... :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 12:10 AM~14722508
> *the big dogs... :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THIS MOFO REALLY GOT OFF!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

STRAIGHT GAME AND SAN DIEGO THANKS FOR HAVING US AND SHOWING US A GOOD TIME GREAT PICNIC SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

it was a good day for lowriding in san diego ...big ups to straight game for having such a bad ass picnic..  :thumbsup: and all the out- towners that came thru..this is what lowriding is all about...no color lines...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT'S UP DANNY... (STRAIGHT GAME) :wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 01:16 AM~14722528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A 
SAN DIEGO THANG....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKEN ON THOSE PICS FERN DOGG.... :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 01:04 AM~14722483
> *:0
> *


IT WAS A GOOD DAY ....GOOD HOP ...GOOD PICNIC...BAD FOOD...... IM STILL SICK :barf:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 10 2009, 08:20 AM~14724232
> *ITS A
> SAN DIEGO THANG....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKEN ON THOSE PICS FERN DOGG....        :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
u guys put it down..


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i still got more pics..i'll post them tonight... :0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724301
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY ....GOOD HOP ...GOOD PICNIC...BAD FOOD......  IM STILL SICK :barf:
> *


u have a weak stomach!!!!!! lmfao. i was tearing those tacos up. oh. and we had will cline over by the dj booth frying the shit out of some catfish. not one burnt piece!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:32 AM~14724332
> *u have a weak stomach!!!!!! lmfao. i was tearing those tacos up. oh. and we had will cline over by the dj booth frying the shit out of some catfish. not one burnt piece!!!!!
> *


THERE WAS SOMETHING N THOSE TACOS THAT MY STOMACH WAS NOT AGREEING WITH ..LOL ITS ALL GOOD ........ :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

maybe it u already some bad shit and the tacos help u squeese out the cheese. lol


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

big suge i c u!!!!!!!!! what up fred. ma fucka!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:37 AM~14724367
> *maybe it u already some bad shit and the tacos help u squeese out the cheese. lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: FiveNine619, GILLIGAN619, imgntnschgo, chaio, 76SEVILLEMAN, LA4YA, john doe, Groupe84, socalblknmex, cali rydah, big chevy  :0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 AM~14724400
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: FiveNine619, GILLIGAN619, imgntnschgo, chaio, 76SEVILLEMAN, LA4YA, john doe, Groupe84, socalblknmex, cali rydah, THE GAME DON'T STOP!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*IT'S A COLD GAME!!!*


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 01:18 AM~14722542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yea thats rite i served his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724825
> *:biggrin: yea thats rite i served his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


with the 4 or the duece?
:0


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 11:33 AM~14724867
> *with the 4 or the duece?
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

people lie.....numbers dont....


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 10 2009, 12:58 AM~14722660
> *WAT'S UP DANNY... (STRAIGHT GAME) :wave:
> *


wat up homie were u here yesterday???? :wave:


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

> STRAIGHT GAME AND SAN DIEGO THANKS FOR HAVING US AND SHOWING US A GOOD TIME GREAT PICNIC SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR
> 
> 
> good lookin out thanks for comin down and spendin a day wit THE GAME... much love to the GOOD TIMES homies.... :h5:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> :biggrin: yea thats rite i served his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> I BEAT YOU IN VEGAS LAST YEAR WITH A G-BODY,HAHAHAHAHA,NOW YOU BEAT ME THIS TIME.YOU COULD SAY WE ARE EVEN.BUT THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BOTH HOPS IS THAT YOU ARE A SORE LOSER AND A SORE WINNER.BUT ITS STILL GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY,CAUSE I KNOW HOW TO LOSE WHILE YOU ALMOST HAD AN ANXIETY ATTACK BY WINNING.THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.I GUESS I KNOW HOW TO PISS U OFF.HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14724974
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


===================================================
*GOOD SHIT LAZONO AND CHAIO!!
I'LL PUT A RUSH ON MY WAGON SO WE CAN HAVE A LIL FUN!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 10 2009, 10:26 AM~14725383
> *===================================================
> GOOD SHIT LAZONO AND CHAIO!!
> I'LL PUT A RUSH ON MY WAGON SO WE CAN HAVE A LIL FUN!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> > :biggrin: yea thats rite i served his ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > [/quote
> > I BEAT YOU IN VEGAS LAST YEAR WITH A G-BODY,HAHAHAHAHA,NOW YOU BEAT ME THIS TIME.YOU COULD SAY WE ARE EVEN.BUT THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BOTH HOPS IS THAT YOU ARE A SORE LOSER AND A SORE WINNER.BUT ITS STILL GOODTIMES ALL DAY EVERY DAY,CAUSE I KNOW HOW TO LOSE WHILE YOU ALMOST HAD AN ANXIETY ATTACK BY WINNING.THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.I GUESS I KNOW HOW TO PISS U OFF.HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14724974
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


a whole nother ballgame just fuckin started. lol. much props lezano & chaio. imma call michael jordan because she can fly (corny i know) :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Aug 10 2009, 12:29 PM~14725410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RELAX WITH YOU AIR BAG RIDE...MINE WAS BUILT NOT BOUGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

alvin is that ur lac in ur avatar


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

yeah


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

lozano went a bit higher than that pic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14724301
> *IT WAS A GOOD DAY ....GOOD HOP ...GOOD PICNIC...BAD FOOD......  IM STILL SICK :barf:
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 10 2009, 10:17 AM~14724717
> *IT'S A COLD GAME!!!
> 
> 
> ...



rides are looking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 619sick duece_@Aug 10 2009, 12:17 PM~14725855
> *RELAX WITH YOU AIR BAG RIDE...MINE WAS BUILT NOT BOUGHT.... :biggrin:
> *


  I KNOW HUH.... SHE'S A BEAUTY :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Aug 10 2009, 01:54 PM~14726718
> * I KNOW HUH.... SHE'S A BEAUTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BUILT AND REBUILT :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@Aug 10 2009, 12:55 PM~14726730
> *BOUGHT AND REBUILT :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what up certified


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FiveNine619, big $uge, 619sick duece, BiG J0HN 95, alex75, Bird, theonegodchose
:wave: :wave:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*WHAT UP FiveNine619, GOOD PICS BRO! *  :h5:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

HOW DID THAT HOP TURN OUT BIG JHON???


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Aug 10 2009, 01:43 PM~14727178
> *WHAT UP FiveNine619, GOOD PICS BRO!   :h5:
> *


thanks dog...
i got few more ill post them later on tonight...


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14724974
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

BE THERE BE THERE


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Aug 10 2009, 03:38 PM~14727634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!

THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.

THEY SAID, AND I QUOTE, PULL UP OR SHUT UP.

THEY CAME ALL THE WAY FROM ARIZONA AND WANT TO SERVE SOME MORE SAN DIEGO HOPPERS.


IF YOU ARE READING THIS CALL ANY AND EVERYBODY YOU KNOW AND TELL THEM WHAT THESE DUDES FROM ARIZONA SAID.


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 02:06 PM~14726820
> *:biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14727971
> *ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!
> 
> THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14727971
> *ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!
> 
> THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 04:08 PM~14727971
> *ATTENTION ALL SAN DIEGO HOPPERS, THAT MEANS ANYBODY !!!
> 
> THE YELLOW CAR (REGAL) FROM ARIZONA AND TODD (RED 64) IS CALLING OUT ANY HOPPER TONIGHT 7 PM FAM BAM PARKING LOT.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@Aug 10 2009, 05:26 PM~14728156
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theonegodchose_@Aug 10 2009, 10:55 AM~14725076
> *wat up homie were u here yesterday???? :wave:
> *


NAW... I MISSED OUT AGAIN ON ANOTHER GREAT EVENT. HAD PLANNED TO, BUT YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES. LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT THOUGH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 10 2009, 07:26 PM~14730099
> *Well San Diego, them guys asked me to post for them, and they made a liar out of me. I was there at 7 pm and so was Joe, but them fools weren't.
> 
> If they do show up, I hope they get served. I put that on.
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

congrats on a great event :thumbsup: 
i can't remember the last time i saw 'J' st. that packed


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 10 2009, 03:18 PM~14726931
> *what  up certified
> *


What up Big Al U missed out on a tight picnic, Straight Game y'all did that :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## mcisneros (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like i missed a great show..... next time i have to make it out..looks like sg representing to the fullest... nice rides!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14730720
> *congrats on a great event :thumbsup:
> i can't remember the last time i saw 'J' st. that packed
> 
> *


NO SHIT...WE HAD A GOOD TIME.....HOPEFULLY OUR PIC-NIC ON SEPT.26 @ CHICANO PARK WILL BE THE SAME....EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!!!!!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## bumpsteady (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 09:23 AM~14734907
> *
> *





 :nicoderm:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WAS IN BAKERFIELD TRING TO DO THE MOST;;OK


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8GRINDING IN SD_@Aug 10 2009, 01:39 PM~14726569
> *lozano went a bit  higher than that pic  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


amen :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: yes he did


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 10 2009, 07:23 PM~14730720
> *congrats on a great event :thumbsup:
> i can't remember the last time i saw 'J' st. that packed
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 10 2009, 02:01 AM~14722468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qjSufJw-4s...player_embedded


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Aug 10 2009, 11:44 AM~14724974
> *people lie.....numbers dont....
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... LOOK AT THOSE INCHES PEOPLE.....    IT ONLY TAKES THREE HIT TOO..... NOT SEVEN, EIGHT, NINE,OR TEN,


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

TO ALL OF SAN DIEGO. YOURE ALL INVITED TO COME TO THE 1ST ANNUAL NEXT LEVEL CC SHOW AND HOP. COME TRY TO GET SOME OF THIS MONEY WE GIVING AND SHOW OFF YOUR CARS. OR YOU CAN JUST COME AND REPRESENT FOR YOUR CITY AND WATCH THE BATTLE THA CARS THE WOMEN ALL THAT. DONT MISS OUT. GET WORD TO ALL THE HOPPERS DOWN THERE. SUNDAY SEPT 6. HIT UP BIG JAY @310 800 6499 to preregister or for more info


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT FOR THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE RIMS FELLAS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
can pay cash

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hydros said:


> Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times.
> can pay cash
> please PM or email
> Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


 please PM or email


----------

